# Extender Stay / BBQ point - What do I need??



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have an extender stay fitted to my LPG tank and it has an outlet to connect a line to a gas BBQ. I presume I will need a gas tube with the correct connector and a regulator, but where from and what do I need?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shane

I've never heard of that being done, I'm not saying it'snot possible, the yanks use a high pressure BBQ without a regulator .. 

Try calling or emailing ABP accessories who stock the extend a stay, or Linda at Stateside, if anyone knows they will.


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Shane

I suggest that you don't use an external port for a gas BBQ. I had a bad experience in a trailer tent many years ago when I accidentaly tripped over the pipe from an external gas point and ended up with gas spewing everywhere. Since then I've just used a Camping Gaz 907 cylinder connected to the BBQ. OK its more expensive than your LPG tank but I reckon its safer. It may be just an age thing, but I get nervous with LPG connections.

richard


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*extenda stay and gas BBQ*

Hi Shane,
This one has come up before, do not under any circumstances use the BBQ point on an extenda stay, it is designed for an american BBQ only and they have there own regulators built in. The only way you can plumb in a BBQ to an RV is downstream of the RV gas regulator. Be aware though that all american gas appliances run at a slightly different pressure to european appliances. The safest way to run a gas BBQ on an RV is to have a seperate patio gas bottle available from calor and never run your BBQ under an open RV awning!
Dunc.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Dunc, advice noted!


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I was just about to post a similar question

remembered last minute about the search facility...thank God

I know posting without searching first causes frustration...Is brilliant that a question posted 6 yrs ago is still on this site


----------

